# So angry!



## LA2015 (May 20, 2015)

So as a lot of you know this process of investigations takes a long time. I went to my appointment they sent me for tests 6 weeks later I went back the conclusion is pco not the syndrome then they sent me away an told me to get my partners sperm tested and an appointment for 6 weeks later again. So we did this, phoned the doctors and his result was abnormal. Went to the hospital and told them this and they couldn't find his results on the computer she phoned the pathology lab and they said hmm a sample under that name has never been through here.  So I said it has and also if we were lying how would the doctors have results!  She said I don't know it's just a mistake I suppose he'll have to have another test and now I have to wait until April again!  We both had to put holidays in work for this appointment and it was a complete waste of time it's so upsetting and frustrating in the meantime it's on my mind all day everyday iv just cried since the appointment with frustration. Sorry for the rant 
Also if his results are abnormal what does this mean ?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Incompetence is so frustrating.  I remember having a smear test done, as part of our tests in order to start our second fertility cycle.  Low and behold the NHS lost my result.

I was furious and ended up paying out at a private clinic.  I had it done and got my results back the same day.

X


----------



## LA2015 (May 20, 2015)

That's awful it's just so frustrating when something is ruining your life and they make mistakes which prolong the process


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Yes!!! so frustrating! They lost my chlamydia swab twice, which was clear, bu delayed everything by 2 months!! Some of us have ticking bloody clocks! grrrrr!   big love  . They have now moved my next appointment (the one i think leads to ivf application...) form the 10th, to the 13th... I know it's not much longer, but when I have been waiting for it since January (when it would have been, if they hadn't lost my swabs) it feels like forever. Big up our strength and patience in this.


----------



## LA2015 (May 20, 2015)

I completely understand, to them it's like only a day or only a few weeks but when it's on your mind all day every day it's a long time


----------



## Ally.2284 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi, not sure if you got this resolved yet but I work for Nhs and this should help. 1st ring you gp and ask for med sec. Tell them you want a print out of you husband results, if they knew they were abnormal they must have the full report and should be saved on his record. Most GPs do this for free, some charge but they are your husbands records so he can request them. Next contact your fertility consultant, again best to speak to there med sec, you can probably get her number by ringing around. Explain situation and email/ fax them a copy and ask for an urgent appt due to there error in losing results (be nice though as med secs have all the power) explain how distraught you are. If you still have no luck ask for the number of there pals team (patient advice and liaison service ) or equivslent And phone them and explain, they should be desperate to help as they wont want you to put in an official complaint. Next step official complaint but I doubt it will get this far any questions email me  X will be worth it so your hubby doesn't have to give another sample, mine hated it X


----------

